
React-hydrate – Generic data fetching and SSR hydration pattern for React - estrattonbailey
http://estrattonbailey.com/oss/react-hydrate
======
estrattonbailey
Hey y'all. First time poster. This is just my take on a common problem. Maybe
it's useful to you, maybe it's a terrible idea. Would love
feedback/issues/PRs!

Features of this lib:

\- Co-locate data dependencies with your components \- Supports infinitely
nested loaders \- Fetches requested data on the server and hydrates on the
client for a fast startup \- Wraps components so users can easily define
loading states for components \- Routing agnostic. Works with react-router v4.
\- Lightweight ~1.9kb

